# I need moral support!



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 22, 2009)

One of my chickens has infectious coryza!  It's a very dangerous disease for chickens, and I have to dispose of the infected chicken (a new rooster of mine).  I'm VERY scared that it might have passed to the rest of my flock.  I need moral support from fellow farmers!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 22, 2009)

Hopefully, the rest haven't contracted it! 



Let me take this opportunity to remind everyone to  *QUARENTINE ALL NEW ANIMALS!* Quarentine for at least 45 days. I know it's hard to do sometimes but, it will help minimize the devastation if something should showup.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 22, 2009)

I did quarantine my new rooster, but I was a complete idiot in forgetting to do the new bird LAST in the chores!  I REALLY hope I don't have to learn this lesson the hard way!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 22, 2009)

Good point! New animals done last and then wash/sanitize shoes etc. before next chores.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 22, 2009)

Pardon me while I go hit myself over the head with a cast iron pan...

*loud bang*

*wanders unsteadily back in*

OK, I'm better now.  

---

The above half of my post just made me feel better.  I don't know why.


----------



## BeardedChick (Feb 22, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> One of my chickens has infectious coryza!  It's a very dangerous disease for chickens, and I have to dispose of the infected chicken (a new rooster of mine).  I'm VERY scared that it might have passed to the rest of my flock.  I need moral support from fellow farmers!


Oh NO!!!!!  

 I really hope your flock is OK.  How long before you'll know?


----------



## Thewife (Feb 22, 2009)

No!
I don't know anything about infectious coryza!
Is there anything that can be done other than just wait?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh Boy, not cool.   Sorry to hear that your other birds were exposed, I will send good thoughts your way. How did you figure out something was wrong, and what steps did you take after you knew? Maybe your experience will help others...... I am not trying to rub salt in the wound, by making you re-live the situation. When will you know if your birds are safe? What kind of rooster was it? Not that it matters, inquiring minds want to know (ok, a fellow chicken lover wants to know)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 23, 2009)

It's all right, laughingllama, I'm able to talk about it!

I knew my rooster was breathing funny and that he sorta smelled a bit odd, so after chores I came inside and did research and the people on the other BYC knew what it was immediately.  The foul-smelling nasal discharge gave it away.

My new rooster was a carrier when we picked him up, he just was made infectious under the stress.

I'll know whether my birds are safe a couple days after my rooster is disposed of (this morning).  The incubation period for the virus is max. 48 hours.  Once the rooster's gone, we'll wait that long and we'll know.

The nasal discharge smells like rotting meat.  Once you smell it, you won't forget it.  I keep smelling normal things now that smell remotely like meat and I remember.  It's not easy.

I'm also worried for the little quail I got the same day.  Thankfully, they didn't ride with the rooster, they rode on my lap because they were so frail and small, but I kept going back and forth between them, trying to get them food and water and a clean, dry place to sleep.

The clock is ticking... I'll eat breakfast soon and go outside to see my bird's fate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 23, 2009)

Hopefully, it didn't track in between!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 23, 2009)

We'll find out in just a few days.  I have to go now, I've got a rooster to attend to...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 23, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> We'll find out in just a few days.  I have to go now, I've got a rooster to attend to...


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 23, 2009)

heres hoping your flock is ok.an that none get sick.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 23, 2009)

I just did the roo in, now all we can do is wait...


----------



## BeardedChick (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope your flock is OK.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 23, 2009)

If I understand it correctly it's 48 hour wait so by Wednesday afternoon you should know, correct?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes!  I'm optimistic now, because my chooks are looking great, and I'm getting along very well with these new quail that I have.  You don't know how much fun quail are until you see one, and they're helping to lift my spirits!

And you guys are too!


----------



## BeardedChick (Feb 23, 2009)

I just keep thinking that your original flock wasn't stressed, hopefully they will be able to fight it off...


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 23, 2009)

There's no fighting Coryza.  Once a chicken has it, if it survives (depending upon the severity of the illness, 10-70% of your chickens can die) then they become carriers for life.


----------



## Biddieacres (Feb 24, 2009)

How long did you have the roo before you noticed the smell?  Was he separated the whole time or mixed in with the flock.  

Updated to say:  Sorry just re-read post and I see he was quarantined!  Very smart.  I wouldn't worry about the chores as much as I would have worried if he was in with the flock.  Wishing you all the best!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

My chickens are all perky and happy today!  Looking healthy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 24, 2009)

One more day to go and you will know for sure!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 24, 2009)

thats great maybe theyll be ok.an not get sick.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 25, 2009)

We'll know by the end of today!

BTW, I got my first quail egg!  I'll be posting a picture soon!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 25, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> BTW, I got my first quail egg!  I'll be posting a picture soon!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 25, 2009)

Taking a picture of it now...


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 25, 2009)

to cute awwww


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be posting pics of my quail next.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 26, 2009)

It's past the 48 hours by a good bit now. How are the rest of your chickens and the quail doing?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 27, 2009)

MY CHICKENS ARE OK!!!!!!

      :bun :bun :bun

One of my quail got attacked by my cat.  He's OK, so far, but I have to keep him isolated until his wounds heal.  He lost some wing feathers and has a chunk taken out of his leg.  I cleaned his injuries, and now all to do is see how he does.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 27, 2009)

so glad your hens are ok.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad the rest of the birds are okay! Thankfully, you had quarentined!


----------



## Biddieacres (Mar 10, 2009)

I heard quail are a lot of fun to raise.  Is this true?  That is just what I heard, not sure why.  I do love those eggs though.


----------

